# Satin Nickel Finish - how does it wear?



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

How does the satin nickel finish on the CZs wear? Specifically the 78B? I understand the black polycoat finish wears very well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Satin Nickel is one of the most robust finishes available, it tough as hell, dirt tends to wipe right off of it, wish it was offered on more firearms.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Satin Nickel is one of the most robust finishes available, it tough as hell, dirt tends to wipe right off of it, wish it was offered on more firearms.


Do you think it's more durable and resistant to scratching / chipping than the standard black polycoat? Any special care or attention that either of these finishes require? I'm only familiar with parkerized finishes.

Thanks...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do not use any solvents with ammonia or it will mess up the nickel and cause it to peal...


----------

